# Just got back from Killington VT.



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

We rode Fri. and Sat., Fri. was beatiful bluebird and 35°, Sat. was very wet, we gave up at noon, soaked to the bone. I was a little disappointed in the quantity and size of freestyle terrain, granted I'm not exacatly sure how their winter has gone up there but for being one of the biggest resorts on the east coast I was expecting more. It was neat to watch them build the superpipe in preperation for next weekends grand prix event. You would think a place like Killington could some how have 2 pipes though. WE still had plenty of fun. Oh and we drove back to Ohio on Sunday to find the 2' of snow we missed while we were in VT getting rained on, figures 
Anyway here is what I got so far to post, the first one is my buddy Bob, it was a sweet jump that you needed every bit of speed for in the slow snow conditions

Here is me on the same jump

I'm sure Mitchamus will add to this post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

ya killington was a blast. always is. been going there for years. dream makers park was pretty good. the was the least stuff i seen in a while. anyways here on some pics off jeffksf and my buddy nick.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeffksf said:


> We rode Fri. and Sat., Fri. was beatiful bluebird and 35°, Sat. was very wet, we gave up at noon, soaked to the bone. I was a little disappointed in the quantity and size of freestyle terrain, granted I'm not exacatly sure how their winter has gone up there but for being one of the biggest resorts on the east coast I was expecting more. .


I've always been a fan of Killy, but more for the trees and steeps. When they get fluffy, there just can't be complaints!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> but more for the trees and steeps.


Agreed. Unless there is some insane feature in the park, I tend to shy away from them (parks) when I goto big mountains. I can ride a box / jump / rail / pipe / etc at my local mountain any time I want. There often seems to be little substantive difference between the box 45 min from house, and the one that is a 4-hour drive at Super-Resort X, Y, or Z (the latter just costs more to press across). I usually go for the stuff I normally DON'T get to ride: double-black steeps, glades / tree-lines, etc. 

Nice pics / video, BTW.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> Agreed. Unless there is some insane feature in the park, I tend to shy away from them (parks) when I goto big mountains. I can ride a box / jump / rail / pipe / etc at my local mountain any time I want. There often seems to be little substantive difference between the box 45 min from house, and the one that is a 4-hour drive at Super-Resort X, Y, or Z (the latter just costs more to press across). I usually go for the stuff I normally DON'T get to ride: double-black steeps, glades / tree-lines, etc.
> 
> Nice pics / video, BTW.


Sedition, what is your local mountain where you have the box/jump/rail, etc? I see you're in Boston... Cheers!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Gryfon19 said:


> Sedition, what is your local mountain where you have the box/jump/rail, etc? I see you're in Boston... Cheers!


Here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> Here. :thumbsup:


Cool, man, thanks. I'm likely moving about 25 minutes north of Boston. Know of any local mountains that way that are similar?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Gryfon19 said:


> Cool, man, thanks. I'm likely moving about 25 minutes north of Boston. Know of any local mountains that way that are similar?


Aside from NH, VT, Wachusett will be your closest mountain that is even 1/2-way decent.


----------

